# The Inkey List



## Winthrop44 (Apr 19, 2019)

Just added to Sephora. Review of all products by Gothamista:

Skincare Under $15 | The Inkey List Brand Overview! (& GIVEAWAY) - YouTube


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 20, 2019)

I saw it in the brands list before I saw her video and have already added quite a few things to my Loves List.


----------

